# Framing nailer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest you get one that shoots full head nails--they are code in many areas and will be code in most in the future----

Make sure the nailer you buy takes commonly available nails---any savings on the gun will quickly be lost if you must pay a premium for nails----

I had a Porter Cable gun---it was cheap and worked very well---a thief has it now.

My current gun is a Hitachi---so far so good-----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of the real cheap guns will shoot out the back and are dangerous, beware, even the not so cheap ones will when worn pretty good. Also some of the cheap guns are plastic inside instead of nylon or metal.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/22-oz-framming-hammer-w-vinyl-grip/967033

Works well for me, uses lot of various types of nails. Cordless. :laughing:


----------



## petespoiled (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol.. I have that one, it's broke


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

BigJim said:


> shoot out the back


what does that mean ?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The nail will actually shoot backwards, instead of straight down. I have seen a bad gun shoot through the magazine behind the plunger.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

interesting.

i have a HF framing gun. as long as the psi is up, it works very well.


----------



## petespoiled (Sep 28, 2013)

What do u keep the psi at?.. 100? Can u get nails for it at lowes or is it hf only?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think 90 is the max my comp runs at. 

i never tried getting them from anywhere but HF. i don't use enough that i need a second source. 

i can tell you. the ring shank nails they have = you AIN'T pulling those out.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Husky from Home Depot that I got nearly free with a refurbished compressor (lucky deal). It looks like the same one they are selling now.
I've used it on a deck (framing only, decking was screwed down) and a privacy fence without a single jam yet. It may be a bit bigger & heavier than some high dollar nailers, but no complaints here.
It shoots full-head plastic collated nails that are pretty common here. I buy the Hitachi nails since that what I found locally.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Whichever gun you choose make sure it will shoot 21 degree nails, they're the most common. Some of the cheaper off brand guns shoot odd angled nails forcing you to buy their nails which may be tough to find when you need them now.


----------



## petespoiled (Sep 28, 2013)

I also seen the numax brand and what reviews I seen were pretty good..


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have usually had decent luck with HF tools. I bought a framing nailer expecting the same luck. No such deal. The nails shoot out fine for 3 or 4 nails, then the gun jams. Then I have to make attempts at dislodging the nail which then holds everything up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my HF nailer has jammed 1 time. it was a bum nail. my problem is my air compressor, it won't kick on at high enough psi. 

oh, HF nails DO NOT like to be hammered home. if they are out more than 1/2"ish


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheap nails are a mistake---


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

petespoiled said:


> I also seen the numax brand and what reviews I seen were pretty good..


From what I remember when researching, the Numax nailer looks to be the same as the Husky and they both look to be a re-branded Campbell Hausfeld (whom I assume are the manufacturer). 21 degree.

I've seen many warnings about poor quality HF nails causing jamming problems, but their line of nailers generally get decent reviews. I only have experience with their brad nailer though.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

A nailer that uses clipped head nails may hold more in it's magazine. But some area's codes require round head nails. I got a good deal on a lightly used Porter Cable clipped head nailer. It's not the latest model, but works great. 

I agree that a DIYer may not need a pro model nailer. But the last thing I want, when I'm up on a ladder or holding a wall plumb, is a nail gun that jams. Spend a little more or wait for a deal on used. JMHO.


----------



## petespoiled (Sep 28, 2013)

I spent a little extra money and bought a hitachi from lowes for $179.00.. I ran about 100 nails so far, I know that's not a lot, but I like the gun alot


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Hitachi makes some nice tools. Should serve you well.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Money well spent. I've only heard good about Hitachi nailers. 
Whatcha gonna build first?


----------



## petespoiled (Sep 28, 2013)

1st I have to fix some floor joist under the house, the a complete remodel of the bathroom. Busted pipe lead to a lot of water damage. So just gonna gut it and start from scratch


----------

